# Yamaha 50 bogging under low rpm load



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey Microskiffers! Just picked up a cool little Mitzi 16 w/ a 2005 50hp Yamaha 2-stroke, remote steering (center console). Love the boat, but having some strange issues w the Yamaha that I figure some of you may be able to offer some suggestions on.

So the motor runs great, cranks right up, idles fine, and will run WOT all day long. The problem is getting it to WOT. It will idle around in gear just fine, but as soon as you give it some throttle in gear, it will want to bog down and die. I can “get around” the problem by revving it up in neutral and then dropping it in gear real quick, this seems to shoot enough air/fuel into the cylinders to allow it to throttle up past those rpms where it wants to bog. Like I said, once it’s WOT or even in higher rpms, the motor runs like a prince. It’s only in low range rpm under load that it’ll act up. It revs just fine in neutral.

I already hooked up to a separate outboard gas tank w a fresh hose to eliminate potential issues coming from the tank/fuel line. Didn’t help. Also went completely through the basics of the fuel system: new fuel pump, clean fuel filter, all new lines, pulled and cleaned the piss out of the carbs, checked the plugs/wires, nothing seems to help. About out of ideas at the moment... but that’s not saying a whole lot because I am definitely not an outboard expert!

Anyway, very frustrating problem to have - if any of you have any ideas/suggestions that I am overlooking, please feel free to share your two cents! Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

Sounds like a sync n link issue maybe.
You need to check wide open timing and make sure that your timing is advancing when throttle is advancing or actually before throttle is advancing. Does this one have a linkage that connects to the cdi from carb linkage?


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Sounds like a sync n link issue maybe.
> You need to check wide open timing and make sure that your timing is advancing when throttle is advancing or actually before throttle is advancing. Does this one have a linkage that connects to the cdi from carb linkage?


Thanks for the response, yeah the linkage is connected to the cdi unit. I would like to try and go through a sync and link procedure on it because that does make a lot of sense that the advancing might be off.. but if it’s controlled by cdi is that something I’d even be able to do? All the sync n link procedures I found online were for older motors. *and correction from the OP the motor is a 2004 not 2005


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

dlpanadero said:


> Thanks for the response, yeah the linkage is connected to the cdi unit. I would like to try and go through a sync and link procedure on it because that does make a lot of sense that the advancing might be off.. but if it’s controlled by cdi is that something I’d even be able to do? All the sync n link procedures I found online were for older motors. *and correction from the OP the motor is a 2004 not 2005


The procedure is about the same.
Set up carb linkage to open butterflies to wide open throttle. 
You will see two sets of lines on the cdi where the lever protrudes and the arrow. Those lines are idle timing and wot timing. When set up correct you should be very close to those lines with timing verified with a timing light. Timing up before throttle up or it will bog!


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> The procedure is about the same.
> Set up carb linkage to open butterflies to wide open throttle.
> You will see two sets of lines on the cdi where the lever protrudes and the arrow. Those lines are idle timing and wot timing. When set up correct you should be very close to those lines with timing verified with a timing light. Timing up before throttle up or it will bog!


Awesome, will definitely check it out!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Just had it happen on my 20017 50 yam. Was the low pressure fuel port had small blockage and some glazing on carbs. Have carbs cleaned up and you should be good.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

seen a few times guys cleaned the carbs but just not 100%. went thru hell and finally cleaned them again and fixed the problem. If your not using compressed air (not from a can either) and just spraying carb cleaner thru the passages and jets its not clean.


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys. Tried everyone’s suggestions and still no luck so it is going to the mechanic. I am out of ideas haha ‍♂


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

Keep us posted. Where are you located?


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Keep us posted. Where are you located?


I’m in St Pete. Just dropped it off at my mechanic today so will update when I have news. He suspected maybe power pack/cdi because of the erratic rpm’s in idle, so well see


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

dlpanadero said:


> Hey Microskiffers! Just picked up a cool little Mitzi 16 w/ a 2005 50hp Yamaha 2-stroke, remote steering (center console). Love the boat, but having some strange issues w the Yamaha that I figure some of you may be able to offer some suggestions on.
> 
> So the motor runs great, cranks right up, idles fine, and will run WOT all day long. The problem is getting it to WOT. It will idle around in gear just fine, but as soon as you give it some throttle in gear, it will want to bog down and die. I can “get around” the problem by revving it up in neutral and then dropping it in gear real quick, this seems to shoot enough air/fuel into the cylinders to allow it to throttle up past those rpms where it wants to bog. Like I said, once it’s WOT or even in higher rpms, the motor runs like a prince. It’s only in low range rpm under load that it’ll act up. It revs just fine in neutral.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Carbs are dirty, needs to be taken apart and soaked and cleaned


----------

